# Hondo 6 string banjo, $60. Barrie



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Six string banjo | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s a “get your neil on”!!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

since when do I need a banjo to be able to "not sing in key?"

and I can "almost" walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn, that’s a great deal.


----------

